# Spring Break



## mw590 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I am thinking of coming out to colorado for spring break to ski a-basin and loveland, but looking at the warm weather you have been having and a-basin having only 48-60 inches base snow, will they be closing early this year or will the snow be real wet?


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

Unless your spring break is in May, A-Basin and Loveland will definitely be open. If the weather stays warm, it will be "Spring Conditions" - soft, corn snow in the afternoon, bullet proof ice in the morning after it re-freezes. Usually, the higher on the mountain you go, the better the snow is. March is a great time to ski, come enjoy!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

There's nowhere I'd rather be than A-Basin in March and April. The Basin's pretty much guaranteed to be open through May.

COUNT


----------

